# Employees & Subs in Indianapolis Area



## proscapeslmd (Sep 25, 2006)

I am looking for sub contractors with and without their own equipment. Reply here or at [email protected] with your required wage, home area, contact information, equipment information ( if applicable) and we have plenty of work to get you started! 
Good luck!


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

I know you say indianapolis I am looking for a little sub work on south side of indy. Like greenwood,southport,just south of the 465 loop. Have anything like this PM me. Wage would like 100 a hour  but would settle around 50 or 60.


Brad


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2006)

*R.A.S.K. Looking For Independant Contractors in Indy & Surrounding Areas*

Please contact Vance Cox @ 317-538-0874 if you are looking for some work this winter. R.A.S.K. & Associates have been in business for over 20 years and has grown into on of the largest and most respected names in the snow & ice industry. We are looking for the one pickup guys as well as bigger companies with numerous trucks, loaders, backhoes, skid-steers, tractors, etc. We currently own over 40 Avalanche pushers to attach to your machine(s). We offer competitive pay, we pay our contractors in 7-10 days after the event, keep you close to your home base, and have plenty of work in Indianapolis and other areas as well. Feel free to email me or call me anytime to discuss what opportunities R.A.S.K. has to offer! Vance Cox, Operations Manager


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

RASK yep you guys are one big outfit. I use to do sidewalks and salt for you guys back in the day. I remeber loading the S10 up to go salting for you guys out there on Carroll road you guys still at same place?PM me what you guys paying subs a hour for plowing I am looking for southside work.



Take Care
RCGM
Brad


----------



## proscapeslmd (Sep 25, 2006)

*late reply*

I have the menards in greenwood that would need plowing. Interested? Pay is 60$ per hour no sidewalks, straight plowing is all. Thanks


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

The one on south meridian 135 store? You gonna have me some help? I run a 1500 chevy it works pretty good but I would need really need some help.I have some buddies that might help me with that. How long you think that should take with 2 or 3 trucks? Also is this your first year for that store.I thought Kolb lawncare had that? Are you still looking for bulk salt? I read a post you left you said you had a mall to do hope its not the greenwood mall because she is a big one RASK usually does that one.  So give me some more info I can probally steer you in the right direction for bulk salt.


RCGM
BRAD


----------



## proscapeslmd (Sep 25, 2006)

*Work in greenwood*

Here's the deal. Yes this is our first year in a five year deal with that Menards. You can hire as many as you want to. I am well overwhelmed this year with contracts.I have 143 Speedway and Marathon gas stations as well. If you are interested in other south side wotk, I can get you a few more. Feel free to hire on a few people . I would rather sub the whole thing out since I am more towards the west and northwest side. AND YES!!! I am very interested in any information on bulk salt prices. I am in a bind for pricing and need to seriously get on the ball. Thanks for your interest and keep in touch.


----------

